# Dream Loco Acquired!



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I sold my N scale layouts just before christmas and was able to have santa get this


















Athearn Genesis SD70ACe with tsunami sound

happy camper here:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is one nice looking engine


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the detail. Nice engine. Congrats on the addition.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You going to weather it?

A handsome Diesel.:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont know if i can bring myself to weather this one.......maybe lightly....i'll check out some pics.
Video will be coming to demonstrate sound.....runs like a champ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice engine. Love it. You must have been on Santa's "Nice" list! /) /)
-Art


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Nice engine!!*

Great engine i guess you were on Santa's good list.....


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

UP Heritage, nice!! MTH makes that as well in O scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

As a rio nutt.... I'm jealous!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks all, *Jimmy*....my dealer has one in O and "o my lord" it is absolutely beautiful........one day.........hopinghwell:

I want the O scale outside...will only be run in nice weather....unless I get a rotary plow


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great with your scenery / backdrop, Swig ... enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

That's one great Engine...love the detail....Have fun with it....


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice i have the same one


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Great detail. I enjoyed the photos.


----------



## NUTNDUN (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome loco. Is definitely on my want list. Actually probably the next one to buy. Seeing your pics makes me want get it even sooner if I could.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

nice engine ,,enjoy !!


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Great looking engine to nice to weather.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*another pic for drooling*

this loco is amazing....alone, it can pull 20 cars up 2% with little problem..one of the ditch lights has failed already...gotta send her back hwell:


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotta love those big ones. I'm hoping to grab an AC4400CW in CP or BNSF paint.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

man the MTH version looks just like that , wonder what the preformance diffrence is


----------

